# Reclamation Areas



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, share photos and information on the reclaimed areas on your side of the globe. 

Here's ours:








- 330 hectares of prime real estate
- Mixed-use for Industrial, Commercial and Services, and Tourism
- Zoned for Light Industries (engineering and precision assemblies, automobile parts, jewelry and fashion accessories, garments and furniture, and food manufacturing ), Commercial and Services (Call centers, hotels, shopping centers), and Tourism (condominiums, themeparks, and retirement villages)


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ And here's the zoning map


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is some land reclamation currently under way in *Hong Kong* :



















Across the harbour, there are some completed ones from about a decade ago :


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

After reclamation from Tokyo Bay for 400 years, the total amount of reclaimed area is 250k㎡, which is 21% of the original bay.
Though most of the area is for industrial use, some part is now a famous sightseeing spot. (Odaiba, Minato Mirai, Makuhari, etc...)

Original Coastline


Reclaimed Area in Tokyo


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

^^Thats extensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Le Havre, Port 2000:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Marseilles, harbour:

























Fos sur Mer, harbour:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice, airport:


----------

